
Ask HN: Is WordPress insecure? - eastindex
I was considering WordPress for a small shop. Though I was under the impression that WordPress was more easily hacked and not as &quot;professional.&quot; Don&#x27;t know why I have a negative view of it.
======
DebasishPanda
WordPress is very popular so it is targeted more, but it can't be said to be
any more/less insecure than other CMS systems.

I feel like everything is hackable these days, unless you have tight security
measures in place.

------
brudgers
Wordpress is likely to be more secure than anything an above average developer
can roll up on their own. Anything that's broken is likely to be fixed faster
(and discovered faster to boot).

The professional measure of a website that's going to matter most to a small
business is the design. On the technical side that includes the ability for
any old shad tree mechanic to maintain it. Wordpress definitely fits that.

